# ISPs and Cable TV providers in Edmonton?



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi 

I am moving to Edmonton next week (driving from Toronto actually ). This forum has been a source of good info for me and I thank you all for it.

Would any of you have any recommendations for cable TV and internet service providers in Edmonton? And also companies to avoid in the same genre 

For home phone I am thinking of going the VOIP way, either from Vonage or the cable TV company. Again, any recommendations would be appeciated 

Thanks and cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well for cable TV you can choose Shaw Cable, or Shaw Cable or Shaw Cable. Not much of a decision there is it?

Or you could choose Bell ExpressVu via satellite or you could choose Star Choice, (which BTW is owned by , yep you guessed it, Shaw Cable.)

As for ISP providers, there are a number of choices, but most will either use Shaw Cable or Telus ADSL. I use Telus high speed at $24.95 month and it works well.

For cell, you can choose Telus or Rogers or Bell and yes Vonage is available here, but I hear bad things about it. A neighbour signed up for Vonage two weeks ago and cancelled his Telus. Hasn't had a land line since.

Telus has by far the best cell coverage of any company in Alberta and BC.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I should add that if you buy a bundled package from Telus, ie: land line, long distance, cell phone and Internet, you can save on every service with their mulitple discount. It is worth checking out.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you SINC. I must tell you that I will be working at Telus. Not FOR Telus, but contracted out to Telus 

Having said that, the reason I still asked the question is that I will not get any deals from Telus and so wanted to shop around, plus I wanted to see if someone would advice me against going with Telus, especially since I do not fancy being married to a phone company for a few years with no option to get out.

Here in Ontario I am used to cable internet and have been very happy with it. Never used ADSL or DSL.

Thanks again, you are a wealth of information and are kind enough to spread it around .

Cheers


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks for the warning Rick.

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

tilt said:


> Having said that, the reason I still asked the question is that I will not get any deals from Telus and so wanted to shop around, plus I wanted to see if someone would advice me against going with Telus, especially since I do not fancy being married to a phone company for a few years with no option to get out.
> 
> Thanks again, you are a wealth of information and are kind enough to spread it around .
> 
> Cheers


I got my deal through Telus without any long term commitment. I am strictly month to month and free to change providers without penalty. Stick to your guns when you make the deal and you won't have to sign long term either. I just told them it was no long term or no client as cable had a similar option, take your pick. They chose to retain me as a customer.


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

RicktheChemist said:


> DO not touch Vonage with a ten foot pole! Their customer service sucks! Don't get suckered into the 30 day money back guarentee.. I've been waiting for a few weeks to get my refund and I haven't see one red cent...
> 
> Just thought I would add that...
> 
> RtC


Same boat here. Althought I only cancelled on Monday. The 'customer service representative' (aka. arsehole) couldn't answer why it took them only 15 minutes to pull the money out of my account but will take over a week to put it back in. 

I can only really blame myself though. Relying on Shaw Internet in order to use my phone was definately not the smartest thing I've done.


----------

